# shooting off the shelf on recurves



## Raider2000 (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm not familiar with the Jaguar's shelf but I would think that placing something just under the felt material to raise up the area just over the deepest part of the grip & also do a similar action to the side of the window which is also dirrectly over the deepest part of the grip would be sufficient to get the clearence & side plate depth necessary for tuning the bow.

Use some masking tape & place a piece of tape across the limbs closest to the limb pocket on the side facing the string, then measure the width of the limb & place a mark on the tape where the center is.
This will be your refference for string center & center shot of the risor, this will help in knowing how much you need to build up on the side to get the arrow slightly left "for a right handed shooter" of center, like 1/16" or so.

All you need on the shelf is just maybe 1/16" higher than the rest of the shelf to give you the clearence you would need.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

I've never held one but they look like the shelf is cut way past center. That shouldn't matter though as long as you use something to put your arrow where it needs to be.

You know it is no less traditional to use a rest so you may as well just go that way as the bow was built for one. . And it will likely shoot better OK it will shoot better using a rest... Randy


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't think it is meant for shelf shooting because it is actually a riser from a compound bow. The original Martin Jaguar.


----------



## mossanimal (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm not so concerned about shooting traditionally per se as much as trying to get my eye as close to the arrow as possible. But I'm sure that could open up a whole other area of discussion.

And.... I realize that the jag is a compound riser but what is it about it that makes it not worthy for shooting off the shelf? But I think Ravensgait might have it... It is indeed cut well past center. So I could see myself spending too much effort trying to build something up to tune it in. Okay. That settles it. Elevated rest it is. 

Thanks folks!

Anybody yet find my brand new Epic 600 burrowed in the grass?


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Shooting off the shelf is not going to put the arrow any closer to your eye,it's going to put it closer to your hand,,,which seems to be important to instinctive guys.
You can build your face plate out to get your arrow lined up with your string correctly,plus you can put a thin leather cover on the shelf,with a match stick on something similar to give a slight lift above the shelf.
But,,,,,,,,I personaly think your making things harder than need be.
I have no issues with shooting off the shelf,I do it myself,,,but only after I've sorted out the correct arrow and general state of tune,shooting from a rest.
Once I have that sorted,then I will go to shooting off the shelf so long as I can maintain the same performance with my arrow combo as I had with a rest.
I find it easier to tune for a range of different arrows shooting with a rest,,,off the shelf,,and I'm stuck with the arrow I set it up for in the first place.
Life is just easier with a rest.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I've been using those felt funiture pads for the shelf and plate for some time. They're thick enough to build out the plate, can be trimmed, and last a long long time. They're cheap and come in various thicknesses too.

Just about any bow can be shot off the shelf, but you may have to build up the shelf some. For my 3D recurve, I'm currently shooting a 25" Olympic riser off the shelf.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*looks like*

looks like shelf is not radiused at all, so arrow contact is a likely here use a center flipper rest ...easy to tune for center shoot ....


----------



## DeanRM (Mar 13, 2007)

I would just start with the rest that Martin supplies with the bow. It works great for me! 

You should be able to get really good arrow filght with all that clearance and it is very easy to adjust.

Good luck!

Dean


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Put anything across the riser over the deepest part of the grip as suggested. Build the riser out to a point that you shoot accurately and you're gonna be good to go... most likely.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## WestTNMan (May 23, 2007)

You could take some aquarium tubing and center it over the grip the lay a piece of mole skin across it. All you need is a high spot over the deepest part of the grip. You could use cardboard and tape to build out the riser to get the center shot right then cut a block of wood to fill the gap after you figure out how thick it needs to be. Secure the wood through the plunger hole and cover it with mole skin too. You are entering new horizons with shooting the Jag off the shelf so you will have to be the inventor of how to do it. Let us know how you come along and good luck. I am working on the same thing on my new Gamemaster but there is lots of info on how to do that one.


----------

